# Cornish hens



## dgross (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi ya'll! I've been watching this site for a while and decided it was time to take the plunge  :) ! We are planning on smoking 4 cornish game hens on Christmas and would love any suggestions for flavorful brines and/or rubs. Thanks in advance from a novice in Madison, NC :) !


----------



## coz (Dec 22, 2006)

Welcome to the site.There are a lot of great people here are always willing to help.If you go to the Poultry section of the site there is a thread there about cornish hens that wass just started.Also if you scroll down a few more there are 3 or 4 threads about turkeys and I know there are 2 or 3 brine recipes there and they all sound good.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Dec 22, 2006)

dgross,
     Welcome to the SMF! Glad to have you and we look forward to your posts. If you haven't looked at it yet, I'd really encourage you to look through the smoking ecourse. Again, welcome and we look forward to hearing from you again.


----------



## dgross (Dec 22, 2006)

Gofish, yes, I really live in the boonies not in Boone :). Closest town is 15 min. away and we love it! Thanks to all of your replies and I will check out the poultry site as suggested. Have a great Christmas and look forward to continued exploration of this awesome site!


----------



## ultramag (Dec 23, 2006)

Welcome to SMF dgross!!! Have fun and post often.


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 23, 2006)

Welcome to the site dgross (I believe I saw you sign as Daun) It's always good to see females interested in smoking. Ask any questions and enjoy the site.

Keep Smokin


----------



## Dutch (Dec 24, 2006)

Glad to see another gal has decided to join our happy little group!! Welcome to SMF dgross!!


----------



## gunslinger (Dec 25, 2006)

Welcome to SMF. Brine those Cornish hens in 7-Up and 1/4 cup of Kosher salt per 2 liter. Trust me. Well, too late, because Christmas Eve is almost over. Well try it next time. Again, trust me.


----------



## dgross (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks for everyone's suggestions and help but we had to wimp out because of rain. I'm looking forward to trying the 7-up brine next time though! Have a Merry Christmas!! Daun


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 25, 2006)

What's a little water when it comes to good food??? Not sure what you're smoking with, but better luck next time Daun

Keep Smokin


----------



## dgross (Dec 25, 2006)

I have to admit to being a wuss this time but after a full week of cleaning and cooking (the conventional way 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 ), I went the easy route today . I must admit, though, that we were able to get our smoking fix in on the 23rd when we went to our best friend's and smoked a 12.5 lb turkey and it was awesome!! Matter of fact, the hubby is making notes for posting as I write :D !                                                                                           We forgot our camera but a family member took pictures for us and I am hoping to get them this week so I can share :). This was our 2nd turkey and the 2nd time we have smoked in a couple of years. Look forward to rekindiling a tasty comeback :lol: ! Have a great Christmas and look forward to reading all of the stories from this holiday's smokefest :) .Daun


----------

